# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Liste des polices disponibles [Sources]

## jca

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouveau code source  tlcharger : Liste des polices disponibles.

Ce programme montre comment obtenir la liste des polices disponibles, plus quelques petits gadgets.



 ::arrow::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

